# Tour de France - Stage 18 - SPOILER



## Keith Oates (21 Jul 2011)

Today is a monster stage and as they say it should 'sort the men from the boys'. It must the be one where the favorites try to get time over each other. We will now see if Contador can get away from the Schlecks and although this is possible, from what we have seen so far getting a gap over Evans will be the hardest task. I think that TV will either lose the yellow jersey today or at least have most of the lead time reduced.


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2011)

I've been looking forward to this stage, let's hope it's not a damp squib. We know Contador has to attack, we know the Schleks do too, that the descents could be tricky, we know Evans has bad days and we've seen the Schleks and TV crack. Whatever happens, there should be some excitment and a final shake-up.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jul 2011)

this is, I think, the day of days. In years gone by we'd watch then roll round France and sort the thing out in the time trials, but, with seven riders in with a realistic chance there will surely be attacks and a re-ordering of the top end.

Will Frank sacrifice his own chances for Andy?


----------



## Cheddar George (21 Jul 2011)

Oh yes, it has all been leading up to todays stage (stating the obvious in the style of Phil Liggett). Anybody got a weather report for the mountains ?


----------



## cisamcgu (21 Jul 2011)

**notices a lack of !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! in Keith's post**


Feeling OK Keith ?????


----------



## cisamcgu (21 Jul 2011)

Cheddar George said:


> Oh yes, it has all been leading up to todays stage (stating the obvious in the style of Phil Liggett). Anybody got a weather report for the mountains ?



17C and sunny


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jul 2011)

cisamcgu said:


> **notices a lack of !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! in Keith's post**
> 
> 
> Feeling OK Keith ?????


OMG! Keith! Talk to us! Keith!


----------



## Willo (21 Jul 2011)

Contador's relatively poor start to the Tour has certainly livened it up as he has had to keep trying something this week and with A Schlek also needing to make up time in the GC then if he is going to have a serious bash at winning it he's now got to do something today and/or tomorrow. Evans is seemingly in the best position so guess he will follow the moves rather than initiate them. Plus they've still got to take time off Voekler. And then there's Sanchez, Voekler......... All adds up to an exciting 3 days, let's hope it lives up to our expectations!


----------



## yello (21 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Will Frank sacrifice his own chances for Andy?



Or Andy for Frank?? Frank is the better placed rider and looking every bit as strong. Will they both do a deal with Contador, since all need to get time on Evans??

Yep, today shapes up to be be one helluva stage. I'm booking my place by the tele and to hell with the gardening!


----------



## VamP (21 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> Or Andy for Frank?? Frank is the better placed rider and looking every bit as strong. Will they both do a deal with Contador, since all need to get time on Evans??
> 
> Yep, today shapes up to be be one helluva stage. I'm booking my place by the tele and to hell with the gardening!




Yup, if anyone is going to be sacrificing it's gotta be Andy. Frank is looking the better rider this year, plus he's got a significant time advantage.


----------



## raindog (21 Jul 2011)

Just look at that bugger. I'd love to be up there today to cheer them on.


----------



## VamP (21 Jul 2011)

Yeah, col d'Izoard is the smallest climb today boys. Time to MTFU.


Christ I'm wetting my pants just thinking about it.


----------



## Baggy (21 Jul 2011)

We're already hovering around the telly...


----------



## Midnight (21 Jul 2011)

Think Cav will go for the sprint or save his energy for survival? Today's sprint point comes early and I reckon HTC will be tempted...


----------



## theloafer (21 Jul 2011)

on 2-10 but have timer set should be a great day we climbed it in 2009 its a corker


----------



## raindog (21 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> OMG! Keith! Talk to us! Keith!








I expect we can put it down to excitement before The Big One.


----------



## Buddfox (21 Jul 2011)

Eurosport just pointed out that the total climb today is 4,662 metres. Ouch. Ouch.


----------



## dragon72 (21 Jul 2011)

I did the Izoard and the Galibier in the same day in 2009 and can vouch for the fact that they are tough. 
Especially when you're pedalling a heavy tourer with a full camping load, like I was! 
The Queyras and the Ecrins are a fantastic part of the world to tour in. So happy to see the Tour going through it once again.


----------



## Keith Oates (21 Jul 2011)

raindog said:


> I expect we can put it down to excitement before The Big One.



I'm sure I put them on there..............some cad must have stolen them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jul 2011)

35kph? 



> *1.04pm:* The riders continue making their way up the Col d'Agnel at around 35km/h. It looks seriously steep, like their pedalling across the set of an old episode of Batman, with it's tilty camera angle. The gap between the 19-man breakaway and the bunch is 7min 48sec.



From The Guardian live feed...


----------



## raindog (21 Jul 2011)

25kph more like


----------



## Holy Warrior (21 Jul 2011)

Tommy V trying to get in a break away?? lol.


----------



## RedRider (21 Jul 2011)

Holy Warrior said:


> Tommy V trying to get in a break away?? lol.



The other breakers must've loved him for that.


----------



## Holy Warrior (21 Jul 2011)

Now Andy S has gone! Looks to be a proper break too! Surely it's too early?


----------



## Keith Oates (21 Jul 2011)

AS has made a clear break away from the yellow group, can he make it stick or is it too early!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## accountantpete (21 Jul 2011)

The other GC contenders seem to think its too early


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2011)

Too early surely but he does have two teamates up front. Still....


----------



## raindog (21 Jul 2011)

After the Izoard there's the whole valley floor to ride into a strong headwind.....


----------



## HLaB (21 Jul 2011)

Was Shleck playing mind games the other day when he said descents are too dangerous, he seemed to be pushing the boundaries today.


----------



## Ajay (21 Jul 2011)

As Alan Partridge might say "*TOTAL SPOORRRT"*


----------



## VamP (21 Jul 2011)

I guess we are now going to see what Andy has in the tank.


----------



## raindog (21 Jul 2011)

The split's still going up - Saxo and BMC better move their arses quick.


----------



## johnnyh (21 Jul 2011)

come on Andy!!!


----------



## dragon72 (21 Jul 2011)

Remember there's still a big mountain stage tomorrow. I reckon Cadel's going to be in tatters after this chase today.


----------



## dragon72 (21 Jul 2011)

Remember there's still a big mountain stage tomorrow. I reckon Cadel's going to be in tatters after this chase today.


----------



## johnnyh (21 Jul 2011)

I missed that, can you post it again?


----------



## johnnyh (21 Jul 2011)

Contador dropped! hahahahaha excellent






What a great day for the Tour!


----------



## Dave Davenport (21 Jul 2011)

Get in there!!!

TV in yellow!

All to play for!!


----------



## colly (21 Jul 2011)

Great stage. 

Glad that Voeckler keeps his yello jersey.


----------



## 4F (21 Jul 2011)

johnnyh said:


> Contador dropped! hahahahaha excellent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, well done TV


----------



## Fiona N (21 Jul 2011)

They're going to have to cut TV out of that yellow jersey - brilliant effort by him. 

Felt a bit sorry for Cuddles - no one was giving him a hand, were they


----------



## Stephenite (21 Jul 2011)

This Voeckler chap is really growing on me. What an effort! Hope he stays in yellow to the end... If he has anything left after today?!


----------



## Holy Warrior (21 Jul 2011)

We thought he was spent after yesterday, we think he's spent after today... 



I think the gap down to Andy is a little too short now, it was a great ride by a lot of riders today. Not Alberto though!


----------



## PpPete (21 Jul 2011)

4 left for 3 podium places ?


----------



## Glover Fan (21 Jul 2011)

Nearly cried when I saw TV cross the line, what an effort. He has got to be spent now!

I fancy Frank to win now, didn't have to put in an effort today whereas his brother and cadel did.


----------



## yello (21 Jul 2011)

I too thought AS went too soon but credit to him and Leopard for canny tactics, having riders up the road helped him out. I didn't think he had the strength to finish it from there so I am surprised at that. 

I was getting frickin' frustrated at the peleton though. There seemed little interest in chasing. I just couldn't understand it. There was enough of them there with an interest but it just didn't happen. It looked to me as though TV actually refused to work with Evans. Then they spoke to the Europcar director sportive and he actually said 'Thomas never said he'd win the tour so it's not up to him to chase'!!!!! (TM Keith ). Happy enough to sit on his wheel though eh? Evans had no option but to tow everyone to the finish.

I think TV ought say thanks to Evans though, since he - and TV's team mate Pierre Rolland - where immense in the defence of yellow. And if Evans has a hissy fit this evening, I'll understand it. I'd expect him to have a few choice words about Voeckler, whether he'll voice them publicly or not is another matter! 

That's the end of Contador's chances though. He's had his moments but I don't reckon he's looked totally at ease the entire tour. Shame, I love to see him at his best. 

So, looks as though it's between Evans and Schleck Jnr then. The latter will have to look for a little more time tomorrow though, he's no TTer.


----------



## MichaelM (21 Jul 2011)

I fancy Evans to win now. Can't see AS gaining time tomorrow, and Evans won't allow FS to get away. Though if FS does get away and Evans gives chase, will AS be able to keep with him after today - interesting !

I'll go for a 1,2,3 of Evans, AS, Voeckler

Can't wait for tomorrow !


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jul 2011)

A great ride by Andy Schleck, but he was done in at the end. Brother Frank looked as fresh as a daisy, while poor old Cadel Evans (aka Mr. Popularity) had to go through all sorts to reduce the gap, which grew, I think, to 4m20 at one point. 

I thought Voeckler was entirely justified in staying just where he was - and he was more in evidence than Basso. 

Going forward - tomorrow could be Frank Schleck's day. I wouldn't be surprised to see Andy go out front again, and for his brother to concentrate on a late burst to steal a minute or two. 

Good to see Contador suffer. That's what happens when you can't rely on that 'special' steak. Not so good to see Sanchez dropped - I wonder if the change of bike had anything to do with it?


----------



## yello (21 Jul 2011)

Officially, Cavendish is out of time. They commissionaires don't normally DNF a jersey holder but it is possible. Decision soon.


----------



## Fiona N (21 Jul 2011)

The ITT itself is going to be interesting especially as it's no pushover of a course with that 370m hill in it


----------



## yello (21 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> Officially, Cavendish is out of time. They commissionaires don't normally DNF a jersey holder but it is possible. Decision soon.



Nah, they're right. The groupetto is in!


----------



## HLaB (21 Jul 2011)

I wonder if Frank will go on a mammoth break away tomorrow and it'll be Andy who sits comfortably in the leading pack tomorrow :?:


----------



## edindave (21 Jul 2011)

HLaB said:


> I wonder if Frank will go on a mammoth break away tomorrow and it'll be Andy who sits comfortably in the leading pack tomorrow :?:





Maybe... Frank was poised to take it if Andy flagged at the end today.
Awesome ride by Voeckler. Not surprised by a Schleck win though. It's all been tactical posturing alongside Contador till now.


----------



## bobones (21 Jul 2011)

Cav docked 20 points. Rojas only 15 behind now


----------



## raindog (21 Jul 2011)

Heroic ride from Evans. When I think of the wheelsucker insults that went on for years and he just pulled that crowd up the Galibier on his own.

Very slightly easier day tomorrow, so I should think Cav should be OK untill Paris now.


----------



## Fiona N (21 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> Officially, Cavendish is out of time.



Odd that since he came in 97th - so if Cav for DNF so were another 60+ riders 

Oh I see - they docked 20 points off everyone in the gruppetto who had points to dock - Tyler Farrar and Petacchi etc.


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2011)

Well, legendary ride by Andy Schleck but how much has that cost him and is it him or Frank going for the GC, we'll see tomorrow. I was surprised there was no organisation to the chase but it became obvious when Sammy Sanchez and Contador droped back, why. The Schleks still need to do it again, they still don't have enough time, it's still wide open. Can Voeckler stay there again tomorrow? Great recovery by Evans as well. It didn't disappoint did it.


----------



## Glover Fan (21 Jul 2011)

I don't understand why people think Cadel is justified with being annoyed with TV.

TV is the race leader. He is in the position because he attacked early on during the tour in a breakaway that gave him a time advantage. If you are in a race and you have a lead, why expend all of your energy just to let someone else win. I don't think winning the GC is all about staying in the peleton for 95% of the tour and then attacking the last 5km of a big mountain to win, sure that happens most of the time but fortune favours the brave.

If Cadel, Frank and Andy want to have a chance of winning then they are going to have to attack. TV can wheelsuck as much as he likes now he's put his effort in AND MORE he is riding like his life depends on it, if he didn't have a yellow jersey on his torso he wouldn't have been up Galibier with the "favourites".

Sometimes I think people forget this is a race and it is to be won and not handed out.

I think it's unfortunate that the ITT is going to have a big say on who wins, but I suppose the GC has to have all of the essential skills in his locker and TTing is one of the required attributes.

I have managed to refrain from mentioning the "W" word for a while, but I did think today of how different it could have been with Wiggins in it, would he have attacked with BH yesterday?


----------



## RedRider (21 Jul 2011)

Leopard Trek to keep pressure on with Frank pushing tomorrow and a late attack from Andy to get more seconds from Cadel if he's upto it. Despite Andy's performance today, I'll be rooting for the Aussie.


----------



## yello (21 Jul 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> I don't understand why people think Cadel is justified with being annoyed with TV



"People" here don't, not so far as I'm aware anyway. So I'll take your comment as aimed at me! 

At the time when Evans was asking for support, Andy Schleck HAD the virtual yellow jersey on the road. Voeckler looked to be saying he wasn't interested in trying to taking back any time. And he only wanted maybe a minute back at that point. But his team was not interested. Not interested in defending yellow, not interested enough to work for it anyway! If Evans was going to put the work in then yes, they'd reap the rewards (that's hardly "brave"!). I can understand Schleck Snr not working (then making the easy jump when Evans was shagged) but the others?! Where was Basso? Or Contador? Or Sanchew? Or Cunego? They all had interest in closing the gap bit not enough to work for it. That's why I could understand Evans spitting tacks this evening!


----------



## Rubber Bullets (21 Jul 2011)

I was shouting at TV for almost all the last 1km, and also had a tear in the eye when he crossed the line and kept the yellow jersey. I well remember his heroics of 2004 and he has way surpassed those this year, I am delighted for him and dearly hope he can get a podium finish.

As far as Cav goes, over 1/2 the race, 86 riders, came in at that time, and yet he is the only one who really suffers, supposing that it is only Rojas and Gilbert who have a reasonable chance of winning the Green in Paris. Is this normal? Is 'just the rules' or are the race officials just ****ing with Cav again cos they can? Was that competition just not close enough going into Paris? 

Christian Prudhomme went on record before the race and said that if a sprinter of Cav's talents, who won as many stages as he does, never wins Green then it would be wrong, and suggested that the changes to the points system this year was done to put this right; and yet with uphill finishes and docked points etc they seem to be doing everything they can to stop him doing it again this year!

RB


----------



## sdr gb (21 Jul 2011)

Rubber Bullets said:


> I was shouting at TV for almost all the last 1km, and also had a tear in the eye when he crossed the line and kept the yellow jersey. I well remember his heroics of 2004 and he has way surpassed those this year, I am delighted for him and dearly hope he can get a podium finish.
> 
> As far as Cav goes, over 1/2 the race, 86 riders, came in at that time, and yet he is the only one who really suffers, supposing that it is only Rojas and Gilbert who have a reasonable chance of winning the Green in Paris. Is this normal? Is 'just the rules' or are the race officials just ****ing with Cav again cos they can? Was that competition just not close enough going into Paris?
> 
> ...



As far as I understand it, if a rider finishes outside the time limit, and is allowed to continue, then he is docked the amount of points from his total as the winner gets for winning the stage. 20 points were on offer to the winner today so everybody who finished outside the time limit gets docked 20 points.

It will make Sundays stage interesting if Cav is docked any more points tomorrow.


----------



## raindog (21 Jul 2011)

Rubber Bullets said:


> As far as Cav goes, over 1/2 the race, 86 riders, came in at that time, and yet he is the only one who really suffers, supposing that it is only Rojas and Gilbert who have a reasonable chance of winning the Green in Paris. Is this normal?


The rules are the rules. They're the same for everyone. On other forums there are people saying that Cav should simply lose his green jersey altogether.


----------



## Simba (21 Jul 2011)

I want Tommy Voeckler to win, his effort in holding on to yellow has been immense and has grown on me. If he can't do it then I want Evans to win.


----------



## Baggy (21 Jul 2011)

Crackle said:


> Well, legendary ride by Andy Schleck but how much has that cost him and is it him or Frank going for the GC, we'll see tomorrow. I was surprised there was no organisation to the chase but it became obvious when Sammy Sanchez and Contador droped back, why. The Schleks still need to do it again, they still don't have enough time, it's still wide open. Can Voeckler stay there again tomorrow? Great recovery by Evans as well. It didn't disappoint did it.


It was great! We were _actually_ cheering for Cuddles at the end with the effort he made dragging the peloton uphill. 

The brothers bland need to do exactly the same again if they want a sniff at yellow as they're going to lose shedloads of time in the ITT, with Frank's time trialling abilities being worse than Andy's.

I think TV was hanging on by the skin of his tongue, he looked _totally_ shattered as he crossed the line. I still think he's going to blow up tomorrow!


----------



## yello (21 Jul 2011)

It is absolutely incredible how Voeckler hangs in there. I keep saying he's done for and then he finds more. The guys the hero of France at the moment. The news is just full of him!


----------



## Baggy (21 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> That's why I could understand Evans spitting tacks this evening!


Even though he has more support than usual this year Evans still seems destined to be lone wolf, nobody ever wants to help him out!

Voeckler owes him a beer, he'd not be in yellow tonight had it not been for Evans.


----------



## Baggy (21 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> It is absolutely incredible how Voeckler hangs in there. I keep saying he's done for and then he finds more.


If the end of that stage had been another km at that gradient steam would have been coming out of his every orifice!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Jul 2011)

Well Cavendish (sp) is still in thanks to the number of people in the group outside the cut off time. Lucky guy.


----------



## gavroche (21 Jul 2011)

What a stage today! Where do those guys get their energy from? And they have to do it all again tomorrow.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Jul 2011)

gavroche said:


> What a stage today! Where do those guys get their energy from? And they have to do it all again tomorrow.


Yep they are gods amongst men!


----------



## 400bhp (21 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> I think TV ought say thanks to Evans though,



He did.


----------



## yello (21 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Well Cavendish (sp) is still in thanks to the number of people in the group outside the cut off time. Lucky guy.



Not entirely. There are a number of factors that are considered, size of the group being just one of them. The fact he was wearing green is another. I heard mention on French TV that the wind was also a consideration. They were riding into a strong wind, something that the official calculation of the cut off time does not allow for. 

But, hey, this is France! You get used to local interpretations of rules. Sometimes rules seem to be used as guidance rather than for strict adherence. There might be a single Napoleonic Code but there's a myriad of people and places that interpret it differently!


----------



## 400bhp (21 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> I was getting frickin' frustrated at the peleton though. There seemed little interest in chasing. I just couldn't understand it. There was enough of them there with an interest but it just didn't happen.



Same here, but I guess that shows how hard Schleck was riding.

Another great stage-wonder what will happen tomorrow? I'm hoping Bertie and Sammy have a pop tomorrow (hope being a big word).


----------



## yello (21 Jul 2011)

400bhp said:


> He did.



Good on him. I'm pleased to hear that. Evans pulled the bloody lot of them up that hill!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> Not entirely. There are a number of factors that are considered, size of the group being just one of them. The fact he was wearing green is another. I heard mention on French TV that the wind was also a consideration. They were riding into a strong wind, something that the official calculation of the cut off time does not allow for.
> 
> But, hey, this is France! You get used to local interpretations of rules. Sometimes rules seem to be used as guidance rather than for strict adherence. There might be a single Napoleonic Code but there's a myriad of people and places that interpret it differently!


I only quoted what I heard on TV. I know bugger all about the rules.  Am I right in thinking that green means holding the most points?


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jul 2011)

if you consider that Voeckler is realistically hoping for a podium finish, and accepting that Andy Schleck would be first or second, then it makes absolutely no sense for him to chase. He'd be more concerned about Basso, (the late Alberto) Contador and Frank Schleck than anybody else. 

I still think that one or other of the Schleck brothers will go for it tomorrow. I guess we'll have to pop in to a bar somewhere on the road to Saint-Saens to catch the finish.


----------



## Keith Oates (21 Jul 2011)

I feel sorry for Contador but it suggests that two big stage races within a month is not possible for him and probably most, if not all, of the others as well. Evans as usual is putting in a great performance but the work he did today must have taken a lot out of him so I hope he can recover sufficently to give it another good crack tomorrow.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baggy (21 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I only quoted what I heard on TV. I know bugger all about the rules.  Am I right in thinking that green means holding the most points?


Yes, most points for sprints. Cav was penalised 20 points for finishing out of time, so he's only 15 points ahead of his closest opponent now.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Jul 2011)

Baggy said:


> Yes, most points for sprints. Cav was penalised 20 points for finishing out of time, so he's only 15 points ahead of his closest opponent now.


Thank you. Please excuse the noob questions but this is the first time I have taken an interest in the TdF.


----------



## Baggy (21 Jul 2011)

It's taken me since about 1984 to figure it all out!


----------



## The TattooedCyclist (21 Jul 2011)

wow! what a stage today! very gripping! all the riders done incredible just to finish the stage. those guys! are superhuman! pure guts!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Jul 2011)

Baggy said:


> It's taken me since about 1984 to figure it all out!


I feel a little better now


----------



## yello (21 Jul 2011)

Voeckler seems perhaps somewhat surprisingly not to have thoughts about podium places, if his comments are to be believed! He's pretty darned candid about his abilities and doesn't see himself as a GC rider at all. Every day in yellow is in itself success for him. 

I think he's been anticipating the inevitable for some days now. That being that he'll be dropped. It's not the attitude of a champion at all, it lacks that single minded objective. It's actually incredibly refreshing imho. Seeing him interviewed, you can't but be struck by his humility, by the sense that even he feels he's performing way beyond expectation and is not supposed to be there! But imo what he lacks in overall planning and plotting, he makes up for with sheer guts and tenacity.

Let's be clear; I'm not critical of him for not working with Evans. I can understand it from what I think is his perspective. But I can equally understand why Evans would be angered by it.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Jul 2011)

There's different pschycological ways of winning a race.

One is the single mindedness that they are the best and expect to be first.

Another is taking each day at a time. An old cliche but it's what TV is doing.

Utterly incredible - gladiatorial perhaps.

It's why I love watching TdF


----------



## Baggy (21 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> Let's be clear; I'm not critical of him for not working with Evans. I can understand it from what I think is his perspective. But I can equally understand why Evans would be angered by it.


Yebbut, Evans isn't exactly a stranger to the world of wheelsucking, he should see it as Voeckler paying homage


----------



## gavroche (21 Jul 2011)

TV was right not to help Evans. After all Capel used a lot of energy today and may pay for it tomorrow. TV only has to follow and he may still be in yellow tomorrow although I think the Schleck brothers will continue to attack and break the others . I think Frank may win the stage just to rob it in and Andy take yellow


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2011)

That was a terrific stage, Shleck was starting to grind into the ground at the end and watching TV clinging onto yellow was very exciting. As already said, TV owes it to Cadel, there was no-one else with any will at all to chase Shleck. Brutal stuff that certainly spread the pack but great to watch.


----------



## yello (21 Jul 2011)

Sorry, I meant an overall objective, a plan, rather than 'I am the best'. Knowing when to go, which stages are the important ones, even knowing where you can loose time. Knowing that you don't need to have the yellow jersey until the final stage. Biding your time and pacing yourself.

Voeckler, by his own admission, did not prepare as a GC rider would... because he didn't expect to find himself in that position! He's ridden balls-out every day in defence. In a sense, he's retained yellow because others have let him! THEY didn't see him as a long term threat either. They weren't expecting him to go the distance, so in a sense forgot about him. Think about the interviews with the GC guys and who they mention as the threats they see; it's not Thomas Voeckler. Or wasn't anyway! He's kind of been a fly in the ointment!

This tour has been excellent so far, best of the last few years that I've been watching. It's partly due to this maverick Voeckler. His approach is not your typical cagey GC rider's approach and it's worked for him thus far. Will tomorrow be a bridge to far? Can he produce the TT performance of his life? (My answers to those questions are 'no' and 'no'). Who knows, but I know I'll be watching!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> Will tomorrow be a bridge to far? Can he produce the TT performance of his life? (My answers to those questions are 'no' and 'no'). Who knows, but I know I'll be watching!



I wouldn't mind too much if you were wrong!


----------



## yello (21 Jul 2011)

Baggy said:


> Evans isn't exactly a stranger to the world of wheelsucking



 I reckon Evans has well and truly lost that tag now!


----------



## Glover Fan (21 Jul 2011)

I was listening to Talksport earlier as I usually do, but some French sports journalist was on with Danny Kelly and they were talking a lot about the tour.

The French guy reckoned this tour was so good because the UCI have got the doping procedures spot on and that it is now really hard to dope yourself without being caught so for the first time in ages you are seeing people actually struggling and being dare I say it "human". Who'd have thought Contador would be dropped on the Galibier after wheelsucking most of the way up?

I've only been watching the Tour for the last few years, but I think maybe (and hope) that journalist was right. He was actually saying that in general cycling is lightyears ahead of other sports when it comes to anti-doping and the 24/7 365 days of the year blood monitoring that is done. Sad that it has got that far but at least it will make the sport cleaner and fairer.

No doubt now i've opened the can i'll wake up to headlines that Voeckler and Cavendish have been banned for drug use.


----------



## tigger (21 Jul 2011)

Ah well, my hope for the 2 Amigos blowing away the Lacklustre Luxenbourgers didn't even get off the ground! What a shame none of the GD contenders got together earlier. Still, a great tactics by Leopard Trek and a great ride by Andy. But I still can't warm to him

I'm rooting for the bland wheel sucker and TV now!!!!

"Whinge, whinge, its not fair... no one wants to see dare-devil dangerous decending decide the tour." No Andy, we want to see the most complete rider win the tour... not someone who can't sprint, can't decend and can't TT.


----------



## RedRider (21 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> The guys the hero of France at the moment. The news is just full of him!



Is there a comparable event to the tour/feat such as Voeckler's in UK sport/life?


----------



## Dave Davenport (21 Jul 2011)

RedRider said:


> Is there a comparable event to the tour/feat such as Voeckler's in UK sport/life?




Well the darts takes over from the tour next week on itv4 so I'm sure one will emerge.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Jul 2011)

Dave Davenport said:


> Well the darts takes over from the tour next week on itv4 so I'm sure one will emerge.


Darts. I can hardly contain my contempt excitement.


----------



## RedRider (21 Jul 2011)

Dave Davenport said:


> Well the darts takes over from the tour next week on itv4 so I'm sure one will emerge.



 Gary Imlach couldn't keep his face straight trailing the darts after that stage. Chris Boardman was sniggering, too.


----------



## Baggy (21 Jul 2011)

RedRider said:


> Gary Imlach couldn't keep his face straight trailing the darts after that stage. Chris Boardman was sniggering, too.


I enjoyed that bit! Wish they had the chance to do the commentary on a whole stage...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Jul 2011)

RedRider said:


> Gary Imlach couldn't keep his face straight trailing the darts after that stage. Chris Boardman was sniggering, too.


I noticed that . They made some comment about excitement levels iirc.


----------



## Willo (21 Jul 2011)

Quality today, chapeau to Andy Schlek for going that early and keeping out there, on his own for much of it. Voeckler was heroic in keeping yellow and a fair old pull from Evans. I wouldn't mind seeing AS or CE win it now, but no-one could deny the former as a worthy winner after that today, simply awesome.


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2011)

No doubt a lot of you read this. Voeckler didn't even ride the week before the Tour, nor did he recce a lot of the stages.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/voeckler-to-reconsider-tour-de-france-approach

I just looked back over his TT times. They're abysmal. Mind you, if he is riding for a reason, who knows but he was in the region of 5-10 minutes down on the winner, depending on stage length.

On the same note, I wonder if brother bland the younger (with acknowledgment to Baggy for that tag) has done enough today. A rolling 40K TT course might only see him lose a minute to Evans, maybe less, especially if Evans has to extend himself again tomorrow. I reckon Evans should pray for bad weather at the ITT.


----------



## aberal (21 Jul 2011)

The TDF official website is currently showing podium places as 1. Andy Schleck. 2. Frank Schleck. 3. Cadel Evans. No Thomas. 

Makes sense...


----------



## HLaB (21 Jul 2011)

aberal said:


> The TDF official website is currently showing podium places as 1. Andy Schleck. 2. Frank Schleck. 3. Cadel Evans. No Thomas.
> 
> Makes sense...




Where on the site is that, all I see is 1.Voeckler


----------



## aberal (21 Jul 2011)

HLaB said:


> Where on the site is that, all I see is 1.Voeckler



Well, whaddya know? It's gone and changed hasn't it... They were showing what I said around an hour or so ago.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Jul 2011)

aberal said:


> Well, whaddya know? It's gone and changed hasn't it... They were showing what I said around an hour or so ago.


Yer, yer we believe you.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Jul 2011)

So glad Voeckler won, but I do wonder how long it'll last.


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

aberal said:


> Well, whaddya know? It's gone and changed hasn't it... They were showing what I said around an hour or so ago.




That was the podium for the stage - probs...


----------



## 400bhp (22 Jul 2011)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> So glad Voeckler won, but I do wonder how long it'll last.



What did he win?


----------



## dragon72 (22 Jul 2011)

400bhp said:


> What did he win?



the hearts of the French nation


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

dragon72 said:


> the hearts of the French nation




And the rest...


Hands on heart, who would not want Tommy to win the Tour? Would be a total fairytale.


----------



## raindog (22 Jul 2011)

It'd be a bit weird.


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

raindog said:


> It'd be a bit weird.



Hollywood would be queing up for the screenplay rights


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Jul 2011)

400bhp said:


> What did he win?





The Yellow Jersey for another day. Only by 15 seconds though, and I was right, it didn't last the next day....


----------

